# Diamondback axis xe or diamondback axis sport??



## Death236 (May 30, 2015)

Hi my names Tony I don't currently own a bike I used to mtn bike a few years back but never took it to seriously (I used to have a mongoose LOL). I decided I wanted to get back into it and take it seriously this time, I found a good deal on a diamondback axis xe at ***** sporting goods for 349 (599 for retail price) here's a link http://m.*****sportinggoods.com/pro...d=50132686&cp=4406646.4413986.4417717.4418012
On the other hand I found the higher up version the diamondback axis sport 2015 on performance bycicle for 549 (799 retail value) plus I can get a 100 dollars back from my bank so it'll come out to 449 link: Product: Diamondback Axis Sport 27.5" Mountain Bike - 2015 
I was wondering if someone could tell me if the extra 100 would make a huge difference, I've Looked for reviews and there aren't many and idk enough about the parts to see a difference between the two


----------



## BryanChuckles (Sep 21, 2013)

So the first link you provided doesn't work. Anyways with that budget I'd try and find something used on Craigslist. The quality of either of those bikes is going to be of lower level variety. Depending on where you live and the used market you could spend 500 dollars pretty well on a two year old model. Good luck.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The forks on those bikes don't have rebound damping and are a spring in a tube with plastic bushings. Fine for bike paths and to look like a mountain bike. Not much good for real trails, especially for someone with experience.
Unless you're real short look at 29s. This Airborne Guardian is do back in stock very soon.
Airborne Bicycles . Guardian


----------



## wushux2003 (Apr 13, 2015)

I got that same bike from Di...cks. Here's my experience, FWITW...
1. They assembled it, for free and POORLY
2. I took it to a LBS, they "tuned it up" properly.
3. Been hitting the trails, singletrack, on a weekly basis for about a year. Crashed twice on a downhill and got hurt, bike wasnt damaged. recently started going on "expert" trails. 
4. Bike performs the same as it did day 1, no issues. 
5. Excuse me, going to the trails again.


----------

